# old tractor



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Check the coil wire to the distributor.

Often field mice eat the insulation off, gnawing as they do.

also check to see if you have compression on all cylinders.

You can stick a small Phillips screwdriver in one plug wire, hold it close to the spark plug , crank the engine, see if there is a spark there, ideally you want an electric blue colored spark.

And yes there was positive ground systems on many older things with engines. 

Look on an online auction site for a repair manual for this tractor, it will have more instructions for your amusement.

Good luck with your old tractor, they are great toys for us big boys.


ED


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Super M Farmall was the 50's classic tractor. 
Yes it is a positive ground unless changed by a previous owner.
Follow Ed's suggestion for spark check.
Probably need to clean carb. Be sure to have instructions for your particular carb before disassembling. If it is a Marvel-Scheebler with a power valve that is angled, then be extra cautious. The power valve emulsion tube will need removed before opening carb, otherwise you will break the emulsion tube at an expense of $50 +-. It is most difficult to get the emulsion tube 'dutchman' out.

Have fun!

RR


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I remembered something else a couple of hours ago.

Those old distributor caps can develop a hairline crack due to their primitive materials, and age. Which will stop it in it's tracks.

And you cannot see the crack with just a cursory inspection. It would not hurt to just give it a basic tune up.
Distributor Cap, Plugs, Plug Wire Set, Points, Condenser, if you are serious about getting it running.

ED 



R.R.: long time no hear from you, I was wondering if you were still getting on this and the other site.


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

> ED
> R.R.: long time no hear from you, I was wondering if you were still getting on this and the other site.


 Still around and commenting some.
Been busy with homestead duties, mostly mowing.

Have a good one,

RR


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

yeah, its not the original distributor cap I replaced it back when i used to run it some. how do i know if its set up for positive ground or negative ground because I've ran it both ways, always ran a negative ground till i found out once it probably used positive ground.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Would tell you to see which cable is bolted to the frame, but you say that it has been swapped at least once ,so I repeat my self in saying that repair manuals are your best friend in this.

The positive cable has the bigger clamp, and usually a red insulation. 

USUALLY .

The bigger post on the battery is the positive one always. 


ED


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

One way of checking is to look at coil primary wires. Does + connect to switch (neg ground) or is it - (pos ground)?
I don't have pics of voltage regulators, but they are different between neg and pos grounds.
On the coil be sure the + side of coil is connected to + side of battery or the fire will jump wrong way and engine will be hard to start, not run right and not have much power.

Have fun!

RR


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Did a quick search for farmall parts, found many links.

This link is titled farmall parts and manuals.

http://ccs.infospace.com/ClickHandl...5&mid=9&hash=CC0C409BF35E924051EA92CEEEEF885C


Give it a look over to see what they have to assist you.

ED


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

thanks for the info on manuals. I do have a manual thats about 90 pages but doesnt have much detail and no electrical diagrams at all. I had some time today to look, mine has the positive coil wire going to the distributor so I am assuming its set up for positive ground. part of the problem I think is my battery not too good, even though I turn the starter over by jumping it with a 12 volt battery I dont think it has enough juice to energize the primary circuit enough to produce good spark, though it could very well have other issues as well.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

have some time now to mess with it, will maybe get this manual that looks better then what I have. have a clunking noise in right rear axle, guessing probably bearing or something, any other ideas ?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Without investigation anything is possible with your clunking.

From worn out differential gears to a broken axle shaft, to loose brake mechanism, to rocks inside the brake housing.

Takes disassembly to be sure.


HAVE FUN


ED


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

yeah, dont know if i want to have so much fun LOL. thanks


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Careful with that tire and wheel.

Them things are usually oil filled and very heavy, you do not want it to fall on you.

ED


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

yeah its just air but still heavy, we had on half off to fix a broken rim to axle bolt the other day.


----------

